# how to start your own buz fertilizing lawns?



## Kap (Jun 20, 2008)

motoxs said:


> for example, do i need to take some classes


Knowing what you are doing would be a good start. Different turf grasses have different requirements.

What type of fert? slow release, quick release...some fertilizers are hotter than others.

Then there are soil issues. You will need to know what you use to correct them.

And there are flower beds. If someone is going to hire someone to fertilize their lawn chancesare they will want the beds done too.

How about pests and diseases? If you see a yellowing lawn, is it nutrient or pest?

You also have to know how to fertilize. 

Suppose a lawn needs 1lb of nitrogen per 1000 sq. ft/year, and your lawn is 20000 sq. ft. If you go dump 20 lbs of fertilizer on it, you'll burn it. 



> and become certified to spray pesticides?


Some pesticides require a license. Some do not. As far as becoming an applicator-check with your local gov to see what their requirements are. You may need a license.



> can i do it online?


 Doubt it.



> what type of equpiment will i need


 Small lawns- a simple hand crank spreader may work. Medium lawns-a walk behind spreader. Large lawns-you want a tractor/riding mower with something you tow behind.



> and where to find it?


 Strat with a farm/ag supplier.



> and most important, what type of salary will i be looking at?


that's up to you. Do you want to work for $5/hr, or $30/hr? 

What do you know about fertilizer now? Take the above lawn-20,000 sq. ft. requiring 1 lb nitrogen per 1000 sq. ft. per year.

Hown many 10 lb. bags of 30-0-0 will you need to fertilize it for one year?

Finally-ask yourself this: Is anyone in the area doing this now? Why or why not?


----------

